# trouble signing on today



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Is CF down? I had to uninstall and download again before I could get with either of my devices. I left a message on FB for Dawg, but then realized that the last post there was 2012 and it may not be seen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

From the looks of it the server crashed. It wasn't your devices. 

This is about the longest I've seen it being down.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok, thx, Robin!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

503 server error started about 9:30pm eastern time last night.Same for tractorforum and the goat spot.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> 503 server error started about 9:30pm eastern time last night.Same for tractorforum and the goat spot.


I did the same thing and checked the paracord forum. With it being down that confirmed the server crash message.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Expect more issues with the forum if what I'm seeing is any indicator. All those new posts are not new posts. I don't see this one listed as today's so something is still ongoing.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Ok. I've had to sign in twice already this morning. And I have been seeing a lot of very old posts coming up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm not having a problem this afternoon.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

nannypattyrn said:


> Ok. I've had to sign in twice already this morning. And I have been seeing a lot of very old posts coming up.


That's what I'm referring to. Old posts showing as new activity, new posts not showing up as today. Although right now it looks normal.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sem, you might have missed the most recent issue. The server did go down again a little bit ago.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is the official explanation about the servers crashing last night, and a bit of time today...

_Hey guys, let me be the first to apologize about the connectivity issues we had with the community. It's never fun for anyone involved, especially the IT guys that were working on it all night. You know how sometimes you prepare for a spare tire only to have the spare tire completely flat? That's what happened with the servers last night. Our backup wasn't initializing, so we had to start with a fresh backup.
We are always trying to improve, and we are taking this incident seriously to prevent further interruptions. Again, apologies for any issues this may have caused and thank you for your continued support in the community._


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Considering I didn't check my spare tire for the 20 years I had my truck, I wouldn't be surprised if the thing hadn't rotted completely away.

Thanks, Havasu for the update.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Sorry for the downtime guys. We're working on making sure we're stable.


----------

